# www gokizz my rosey red butt cheeks dot com



## davidshoesw (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm a jerk, with no life here to spam your nice clean forum..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 21, 2009)

all that stuff looks stupid....where's the seeds?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 21, 2009)

3..2..1.. deleted !!!!


----------



## kaotik (Dec 21, 2009)

YES!!!!
i've been awaiting you're return.
just been dying to get myself a pair of them ugly arse knock off 90's air jordans!!


----------



## Mutt (Dec 21, 2009)

HEY its the shoe guy again 
He owes me some new timberlands...the last pair didn't have shoelaces or a sole.


----------

